# Oradour-sur-Glane June 2017



## MD (Jul 11, 2017)

On 10 June 1944, the village of Oradour-sur-Glane in Haute-Vienne in Nazi-occupied France was destroyed, when 642 of its inhabitants, including women and children, were massacred by a Nazi Waffen-SS company.



cars by matt allen, on Flickr



cars2 by matt allen, on Flickr



one by matt allen, on Flickr



street by matt allen, on Flickr



garage by matt allen, on Flickr



butchers by matt allen, on Flickr



three by matt allen, on Flickr



post-office by matt allen, on Flickr



stonemasons by matt allen, on Flickr



cafe-2 by matt allen, on Flickr


quite a moving place and well worth a visit


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 11, 2017)

Wow that's a bit different and very sad.i suppose you have to be there to get the feeling of the place.i remember I think seeing something about this place on a documentary.might be somewhere else.somewhere I would deffo visit.great post


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 11, 2017)

Just had a proper read.quite sobering and very horrific to be honest.


----------



## smiler (Jul 11, 2017)

Horrific war crime, but it is history, Thanks


----------



## antonymes (Jul 11, 2017)

https://antonymes.bandcamp.com/track/oradour-sur-glane


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 11, 2017)

Wow you have some very moving images there MD! 

That third shot is...well its hard to find the right word to use with the history of the site, but the image is wonderful, the warm rust and its crumpled stance, a place I'd like to visit too.

Thanks for enlightening me!


----------



## HughieD (Jul 11, 2017)

Haunting stuff...


----------



## krela (Jul 11, 2017)

Poignant stuff MD, thanks.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 12, 2017)

Very nice Matt, must have been a very atmospheric feeling when walking around. It was for me many years ago.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 12, 2017)

Nice that, have u been over there with our Kettering friend ;-)


----------



## MD (Jul 12, 2017)

BikinGlynn said:


> Nice that, have u been over there with our Kettering friend ;-)



who's that then ?

Yeah Hugh its a very atmospheric place


----------



## HughieD (Jul 13, 2017)

BikinGlynn said:


> Nice that, have u been over there with our Kettering friend ;-)



Infraredd?


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 13, 2017)

MD said:


> who's that then ?
> 
> Yeah Hugh its a very atmospheric place



Guy I know (Northantzurbex I believe but not on here much) was there a week or so back & posted some excellent pics on fb.
Looks an interesting place, I have not done any foreign explores.... yet


----------



## Superdad (Aug 3, 2017)

The documentary was probably The World at War eposide 1, which opens with Laurence Olivier (?) doing the narration over sequences around the village. I recal the line something like 'when the soldiers had gone, a community that had existed for a thousand years, was dead'.


----------

